# Burton Swash Jacket Warmth



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Mostly just a shell. I normally wear a few layers and then a patagonia nano vest...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

You'll definitely need to wear layers with it. I wear it with a smart wool or synthetic base layer + fleece mid layer. I just vary the weight of the mid-layer depending on conditions. The polyfill in the Swash adds a little extra warmth, but not enough alone. It's pretty minimal. I run on the hot side and I still needed layers in 30F temps.


----------



## FleaFlicker (Jan 28, 2014)

I just bought this same jacket but haven't had a chance to test it out yet, but I have to say the quality is very impressive (I've always had lower end jackets) Heads up: it seems to run kinda big, but I guess that's how they're sized. A medium fits me well but loose, I'm 5'9" 190LBS. I think they fit like this because they expect you to layer up. 

I'm planning to use a base layer (ninja suit) with a light mid layer (fleece and/or a burton polyester hoody) for when it's hovering around 30 degrees. 

What do you guys add when it gets colder? Like 8 degrees and windy... 
I'm thinking I'd triple stack my mid layer (fleece, hoodie, and add a down jacket) but is that overkill?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think triple layers is necessary. I've been out on windy single digit days and was fine with heavier smartwool base layer and heavy fleece or wool sweater mid layer. I also have an Arcteryx Atom LT hoody for mid, but haven't needed it yet. They are super compact and warm. Easy to pack on trips since you can squash it into a small roll or fir it inside of things. I guess warmth is really personal preference. I run hot, so what works for me may not be enough for you.

I agree that it definitely runs big.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

just get a 200 weight fleece.
Patagonia R2 is perfect. Light weight and lets the wind right through it if you open your vents to dump heat


----------

